# Problem bei Archäologie



## Flachtyp (10. Dezember 2010)

Hi !

Ich habe eine Ausgrabungsstätte bei der Arena von Düsterbruch. Ich soll im Südosten, unten beim Baum(genau in der Ecke des Ausgrabungsgebietes) weiter nach süden gehen. DAS geht aber nicht, weil ich dann die Ausgrabungsstätte verlassen würde. Es kommt dann logischerweise immer "Ihr könnt das hier nicht benutzen". Habs über ne halbe Stunde probiert - es GEHT nicht. Hab auch schon ein Ticket deswegen geschrieben, aber da passiert nichts.

Kennt einer nen Trick wie man eine Ausgrabungsstätte abbrechen, oder erneuern kann ? Das ganze ist nämlich ECHT ärgerlich weil ich weiterskillen wollte und wegen dem Quatsch nur 3 Gebiete dafür habe :-(.


----------



## Trez (10. Dezember 2010)

Dann musst du wohl oder übel eines der anderen zwei Gebiete aufsuchen, wenn du das dann abgearbeitet hast öffnet sich ja eh wieder das Nächste.
Ansonsten fliegst du in die Östlichen Königreiche, da sollte es auch Stellen für dich geben.


----------



## DerHutmacher (10. Dezember 2010)

Manchmal hilft es mal irgendwo anders im selben Feld zu buddeln, dann zeigt er manchmal einen anderen Weg an


----------



## Dark_Lady (10. Dezember 2010)

Oder nur einen bzw zwei Schritte in die angegebene Richtung zu gehen und dann wieder zu boddeln


----------



## Garonthil (10. Dezember 2010)

Der Pfeil zeigt nicht immer genau in die Richtung, wo das Artefakt ist. Stell dir mal einen 90-Grad-Winkel vor. Wenn der Pfeil genau nach oben zeigt, dann kann das Artefakt theoretisch auch rechts oder links liegen, wenn es ganz übel läuft. Geh also einfach am Rand des Gebietes nach rechts oder links und versuch, weiter zu suchen. 

 Wenn du den Pfeil siehst, dann kannst du nie sicher sein, dass das Artefakt auch genau dort ist. Ich stelle mir immer einen Korridor vor. Ich versuch das hier mal aufzuzeichnen mit Buchstaben

 x...................l....................x
....x...............l...............x
........x...........l...........x
.............x......l......x
..................x.l.x


 Wenn die lllll die Pfeilrichtung markieren, dann kann das Artefakt auch irgendwo zwischen den x liegen.

 Wenn man mehrfach sucht, entsteht im Kopf eine ungefähre Karte der sich überlappenden "Tortenstücke", und das hilft, die Suche schneller zu machen.


----------

